# Free gift tags for knitting & handmade items



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm really excited at having discovered some gift tags for knitting and handmade gifts - free! There are tags for knitted items, delicate knitted items (to add washing care instructions) and others. They are downloadable on pdf.
The link is as follows:

http://imadeitso.com/2012/11/28/freebie-printable-gift-tags-for-handmade-items

There is a second website with free downloadable tags on pdf:

http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/gift-tags.pdf

They are all really nice tags and perfect for our knitted and crocheted gifts. Hope you like them :thumbup:


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I'm really excited at having discovered some gift tags for knitting and handmade gifts - free! There are tags for knitted items, delicate knitted items (to add washing care instructions) and others. They are downloadable on pdf.
> The link is as follows:
> 
> http://imadeitso.com/2012/11/28/freebie-printable-gift-tags-for-handmade-items
> ...


Thanks so much for the links, do you have any idea where i can find crocheted gift tags? Like with a ball of yarn with a crochet hook with it.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

No, I didn't see anything. I can have a look on the internet and see if anything pops up.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

croknitmama said:


> Kerry Anne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really excited at having discovered some gift tags for knitting and handmade gifts - free! There are tags for knitted items, delicate knitted items (to add washing care instructions) and others. They are downloadable on pdf.
> ...


I have found a couple of links for crochet gift tags but not necessarily with crochet hooks. Very nice though.

http://www.eskimimimakes.com/2012/03/gift-tags-with-care-instructions-for.html.

http://www.crochettoday.com/crochet-patterns/crochet-today-gift-tags.

I have also listed these two sites on the Links and Resources section.

Hope these are useful!


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> croknitmama said:
> 
> 
> > Kerry Anne said:
> ...


Thanks so much for these links, the first one said it couldn't be found but i typed crochet gift tags in the search bar and found them.
The 2nd link i downloaded the gift cards and saved them to my computer, Thanks again....Jeanie


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

These are great.


----------



## Kateannie (Mar 21, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I'm really excited at having discovered some gift tags for knitting and handmade gifts - free! There are tags for knitted items, delicate knitted items (to add washing care instructions) and others. They are downloadable on pdf.
> The link is as follows:
> 
> http://imadeitso.com/2012/11/28/freebie-printable-gift-tags-for-handmade-items
> ...


----------



## ARDaigle (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Keri ann,

The following website is not found:

http://www.sewmamasew.com/store/media/blog/gift-tags.pdf

ARDaigle
CT


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to all those who could not get the second gift tag website. The link appears to be broken. Instead, click on the link I have given and an 'Oops!' message will come up, explaining that the link is broken. Move down to the third line where it says 'search for ... store media blog gift tags. Click on this link and it will take you to the company.
If you click on the company name, it will then open up the link. Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## EllaY87 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

